# Number of Forums



## James

Our forums are of broad interest - in fact a huge range must be covered. But at this early stage of growth, it's not so wise to have so many forums - it just feels empty.

As the post numbers grow, the forums will be categorized more professionally. Be patient in the meantime. And Daniel and the moderators will help me keep the topics in the correct forums.

Regards.


----------



## Quaverion

James, good idea, but when you make more forums, you'll have to move all of the topics to their correct sub-categories. I haven't worked with CGI before, but I have with almost every other web scripting language. I suggest you assign sort of ID tags to each topic manually, so that when the time comes, you can just tell the forum category to find all topics with that ID tag and put them their. I know it will take time manually, but it will be worth it when you have to move 1,000,000 topics to their correct sub-categories. Just a suggestion.


----------



## max

These forums use PHP and MySQL, and have very nifty Moderator controls to do this exact type of thing... It will still be a hefty process, but doable (I've done it quite a few times on different forums running IPB).


----------

